# Danny Garcia vs Herrera and Wilder vs Scott RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Results from the Juan Manuel Lopez/Ponce De Leon and Danny Jacobs/Munez fights


Spoiler



Lopez stopped Ponce in the second round

Jacobs wiped Munoz out in one round also


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks bball.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fuckin missed the JuanMa fight. :twisted


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny is so fucking likeable lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Thanks bball.


no prob :good Bama is gone, so I had to pick up a little of the slack


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> no prob :good Bama is gone, so I had to pick up a little of the slack


Yeah, hopefully Bama is back soon.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully Quillin wins his bout next month

Quillin vs Jacobs has me chomping at the bit


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Hopefully Quillin wins his bout next month
> 
> Quillin vs Jacobs has me chomping at the bit


I would pick Jacobs to win.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Hopefully Quillin wins his bout next month
> 
> Quillin vs Jacobs has me chomping at the bit


Winner vs Canelo. I feel it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spoiler











Video of Lopez/Ponce fight


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the worst stoppage at all. Ponce didn't seem to have much left :lol: @ those arm punches in the ref's arms. You're the man B!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

How did Ponce even get up from that hook :err Fuck me.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lots of Wilder haters getting the damage control ready for when he beats Scott.....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Lots of Wilder haters getting the damage control ready for when he beats Scott.....


Where is Hickey at? Cuntmouth.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...d-poor-tonight&p=637980&viewfull=1#post637980


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a link that they can hook me up with?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Lots of Wilder haters getting the damage control ready for when he beats Scott.....


Wilder hater here.
He will definitely knock Malik the fuck out tonight though, there's little doubt about that.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Hopefully Quillin wins his bout next month
> 
> Quillin vs Jacobs has me chomping at the bit


Jacobs has been looking really good, I still think Quillin pulls it off. He always seems to find a way to win, starting to gain my respect. Would love to see it though.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Squanto said:


> Does anyone have a link that they can hook me up with?


I think it starts in 15 mins.
I'll hook you up then if you want.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

when does the wilder fight start?


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I think it starts in 15 mins.
> I'll hook you up then if you want.


Thanks man. You can just pm me if you'd like.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Executioner said:


> when does the wilder fight start?


After the Canelo-Angulo replay so probably in like an hour minimum


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sup, fellas. I'm so ready for this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spoiler











Danny Jacobs's fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is very disappointing that they are showing a replay of the Canelo fight.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LOL at reairing this fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> LOL at reairing this fight.












Viva!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is really disappointing. I was looking forward to seeing Jacobs and PDL. Well, off to NBC Fight Night for now.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone got a link? Man, gotta love me some of this daylight savings.

EDIT: nevermind, found one.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

First time seeing Canelo v Angulo, cinnamon looks good with that uppercut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> First time seeing Canelo v Angulo, cinnamon looks good with that uppercut
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His jab was solid (Like a str8 right hand) also "Canelo's" body punching was brutal.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm usually pretty good @spotting celebs in the crowd I didn't even notice that the Bo$$ (ODLH) was @ringside watching the fight. I seen him post fight inside the ring... But completely overlooked him during the scrap.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

are they going to show de leon-lopez and jacobs on telecast?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> are they going to show de leon-lopez and jacobs on telecast?


No just Wilder vs. Scott and Garcia vs. Herrera I believe.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> are they going to show de leon-lopez and jacobs on telecast?


Prob some clips, But defo not in full length.

BTW...
Anyone else have a bad feeling about Wilder tonight??
~~I'm getting some Seth Mitchell type vibes~~


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Prob some clips, But defo not in full length.
> 
> BTW...
> Anyone else have a bad feeling about Wilder tonight??
> ~~I'm getting some Seth Mitchell type vibes~~


No. Wilder KO


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Showtime's commentary is heavily in favor of the house fighter 9/10


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

What time is the Wilder fight..?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Prob some clips, But defo not in full length.
> 
> BTW...
> Anyone else have a bad feeling about Wilder tonight??
> ~~I'm getting some Seth Mitchell type vibes~~


If the OG Scott had power, he would be in some danger. still could be...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the fuck was PDL vs JuanMa so far down the card? Who gives a shit about the Gingers bullshit PPV replay. Fucking pathetic from Showshit, get your hosue in order *cunts*


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Anytime Angulo lands, they acknowledge it begrudgingly. They are just as bad as HBO.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

At no point is Angulo ever hurt in the fight.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Canelo hands down and gets hit clean with a right hand, and Showime praises him for his defense.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

got the beatdown though...


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

First major card I'm missing this year..sigh


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> At no point is Angulo ever hurt in the fight.


i thought he was hurt for almost the entire fight tbh

end of 1st round; trainer 'are his punches bothering you' angulo 'yes'


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Got to give up to Hunter he tried to save face w/his fighter post fight but he was close to tossing in the towel.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

They are gonna be using open scoring for these fights :-(


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good fight on NBC between Isaac Chilemba and Denis Gratschev


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> They are gonna be using open scoring for these fights :-(


:ughh I hate that shit aswell


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Good fight on NBC between Isaac Chilemba and Denis Gratschev


:deal Yup, Chilemba looked good. Liked him since the 2 Kell Brook fights.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh no.... Angulo speaks time.
:whaaaat


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

They are even showing Angulos "English" Interview, for fucks sake cut the replay.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> They are gonna be using open scoring for these fights :-(


:haye

They won't be going the distance anyways.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> :deal Yup, Chilemba looked good. Liked him since the 2 Kell Brook fights.


He looks realy good. I thing that he needs to be more of a body puncher, though


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> He looks realy good. I thing that he needs to be more of a body puncher, though


Agreed, wasnt needed in this fight, but against some other guys he will need to be able to slow guys down, body work helps.

He is only 26? Impressive, good future still for him IMO.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

* Spoiler Sandwich*
Since there is no RBR for this, I'll give the synopsis of Isaac Chilemba vs Denis Grachev. Chilemba used a refined defense, jab, and precise counterpunching to bust up his opponent and take all the early rounds. Grachev showed heart and tried to come on, but Chielmba was able to abrorb the occasional shot, and continued to out-land his foe down the stretch to secure a wide victory on all three cards.

Chilemba UD. (100-90, 99-91 x2)
*Spoiler Sandwich*


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo - Angulo stoppage was like Ali v Patterson 1 stoppage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Brian Kenny must be Colorblind, nothing matches. White, Black, Purple and Gold all wrapped up in one.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Agreed, wasnt needed in this fight, but against some other guys he will need to be able to slow guys down, body work helps.
> 
> He is only 26? Impressive, good future still for him IMO.


I agree. He is a very good boxer, and there is a lot to work with . He has the potential to be very good.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy fuck Jimmy's spanish is really good, Lessssss go! Been waiting all day for this!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

#3 vs #23 in the WBC rankings is a title eliminator, got to love it


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Here we go. Wilder vs Scott.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Deontey got some star power I feel like, American Heavyweight. Big things ahead for him and it starts tonight.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Lennon called him "The Bronx Bomber"


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Dude has some serious power. Great shot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit. Wilder is the goods


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

you think that was a "job"?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn, at the power, or at Malik not getting up. Not sure which one.

I think its the power, this guys the real deal.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

damn. not even time for any windmilling fun


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

If Wilder touches you with that big right hand.....

#BOMBSQUAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lmfaoooo


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

The power is real baby, bomb squad


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, knocked out this guy with the first clean right hand he landed.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck, man!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Man I just tuned in and it's over already? Shit Malik get your chin together.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't wait to see him in against the Stiverne/Arreola winner. That's going to make for an explosive fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Prob some clips, But defo not in full length.
> 
> BTW...
> Anyone else have a bad feeling about Wilder tonight??
> ~~I'm getting some Seth Mitchell type vibes~~





turbotime said:


> No. Wilder KO


Nasty nasty!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

.....thaaat looks like a job to me. Fuck Malik Scott.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Nevermind, that shit didnt even land.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

JMP said:


> Can't wait to see him in against the Stiverne/Arreola winner. That's going to make for an explosive fight.


won't happen...


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Crowd not happy with that replay.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

told you where are the Klits Wilder is close to joining the team


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

That right hand didn't land at all. That's bullshit. I love Wilder, but Scott just threw the fight.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

he won a medal?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

the left hook hurt Scott


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

tbh tho i don't think GBP are gonna fix fights at the very same time they're getting investigated by the fbi :lol:

Malik Scott is a puff though.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

What a strange looking KO he barely touched him.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

I hope that the FBI investigates this one as well


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

The fuck was that shit


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Epic fail by Wilder trying to hype up the crowd.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Think it was the left hook that did it


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Power in both hands, pure "Alabama Bower"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

"Oye mi gente estoy aqui" lmfao, nice Spanish


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Wilder hit so hard he don't even have to touch you hard to kill you.

Holy fuck. Even a grazed right left good chin Scott dying on the floor.
Imagine a flush right?


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

That was comically bad.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The left hook was a slap and the right hand was blocked. That was a thrown fight, folks. and I love Wilder.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

The right didn't look like it landed at all but the left hook landed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I know he still hasn't faced that tough of competition (Scott is really skilled, but chin isn't great), but I really think this guy is the hardest puncher in boxing.

He doesn't even have to land clean. To make a guy convulse on the ground no matter how bad they are means something


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

JMP said:


> Crowd not happy with that replay.


Cant blame them it looked very dodgy to say the least im surprised they showed the super slo-mo replay as it looked worse everytime.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I know he still hasn't faced that tough of competition (Scott is really skilled, but chin isn't great), *but I really think this guy is the hardest puncher in boxing. *
> 
> He doesn't even have to land clean. To make a guy convulse on the ground no matter how bad they are means something


In terms of sheer power, he's right next to Prime Tua. This guy is fucking surreal.
If he land flush on Wladimir, that missing plane would come back.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Scott's paycheck will be taken away I guarantee it. :deal


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

load of shit


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I know he still hasn't faced that tough of competition (Scott is really skilled, but chin isn't great), but I really think this guy is the hardest puncher in boxing.
> 
> He doesn't even have to land clean. To make a guy convulse on the ground no matter how bad they are means something


Agreed. That power is sickening.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Amazing how all the haters are saying it's a fixed fight. SMH


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What the fuck, that bum Scott definitely took a dive. Fucking pathetic it didnt even get by his gloves....!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Deontay trending on Twitter. Good stuff.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I guess Tyson had shit power because some of his KO's weren't as bad as the others. Get a grip *******.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Deontay trending on Twitter. Good stuff.


He was trending after the Sergei fight too.

I think we will see a Black v Black battle between Wilder and Joshua. The way it should be.
It's gonna be great. The two are pure Blacks too, none of that Reggie Miller looking bullshit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> In terms of sheer power, he's right next to Prime Tua. This guy is fucking surreal.
> If he land flush on Wladimir, that missing plane would come back.


yeah I think he could put Wladimir's lights out. I doubt he would connect, but he's capable


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Amazing how all the haters are saying it's a fixed fight. SMH


Crybabies are damage controlling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I guess Tyson had shit power because some of his KO's weren't as bad as the others. Get a grip *******.


SMH..The same people hating on D Bomb is the same guys wanting to KILL STEVENSON.
atsch


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Did you see that fail pump up from Wilder? :lol: Awkward.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I guess Tyson had shit power because some of his KO's weren't as bad as the others. Get a grip *******.


Tyson vs Seldon was a criticized fight, no reason why Wilder vs Scott wouldn´t be. The left hand landed though, if it was hard ? Who can really say?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Damn at Angulo saying he was embarrassed, I honestly feel bad for him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> SMH..The same people hating on D Bomb is the same guys wanting to KILL STEVENSON.
> atsch


Go figure. If that was Francois Botha getting these Ko's the bandwagon couldn't be bigger.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

I dont think anyones hating on Wilder its more on Scott as the punch barely connected it was nothing like the Liakovich one.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Tyson vs Seldon was a criticized fight, no reason why Wilder vs Scott wouldn´t be. The left hand landed though, *if it was hard ? Who can really say?*


Exactly, STFU everyone.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Exactly, STFU everyone.


Tyson vs Seldon was shit. Far worse than this one, almost as bad as Briggs vs Green


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Exactly, STFU everyone.


I mean, we have eyes. It could have hurt him. He could have decided he didnt feel like taking his chances against Wilder. We wont know either way. Its not wrong to say it didnt look like a punch that could put someone out in the first round. Because no it didnt LOOK like that.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I've been one of Wilder's biggest backers on here and ESB....and Scott threw the damn fight lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Angel loves his son. #respect


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Suspect as fuck.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

when bunce is the voice of reason you know people acting crazy


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I've been one of Wilder's biggest backers on here and ESB....and Scott threw the damn fight lol


Maybe he didnt throw it but he just dosent seem to have a will to win look at the Chisora fight he didnt seem like he cared when he lost that fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Very questionable fight.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

He slapped him upside the head with a left hook and Scott couldn't even get to his feet lol...what a joke.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Go figure. If that was Francois Botha getting these Ko's the bandwagon couldn't be bigger.


:lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

PAC with a grill in his mouth in Danny's entourage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO AT guy coming out with Daddy Yankee, what an asshole.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Thats a Wilder fight and Canelos that should be investigated in this FBI probe on Golden Boy. And this mug Wilder will fight for a World Title? Disgraceful corruption. Malik Scott number 23 ranked with WBC in a final eliminator.

*Tyson Fury would beat the fuck out of Bum King Wilder and would not lie down to take a dive. Wilder and his handlers never wanted that fight and will not take it.*


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

If he was really dazed and the room was spinning or his legs were numb (or both), then it'd be why he couldn't get up. It's already proven that his chin isn't that good when average punching Chisora dropped him with a small shot


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Daddy Yankee :happy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Haters crying because Wilder destroyed Scott in a way no one has. He knocked him out with a cuping left deal with it.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Danny walking out with Daddy Yankee :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

TSOL said:


> :lol:


:lol: I love Botha by the way :happy I think he fought today :-(


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Danny at 155. Those days at 140 won't last much longer.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Showtime's had nothing but mismatches so far this year, they better make up for it with a big 2nd half of the year


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Haters crying because Wilder destroyed Scott in a way no one has. He knocked him out with a cuping left deal with it.







:happy


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is gonna be a tough fight for Danny, but I can't see him losing in PR.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Haters crying because Wilder destroyed Scott in a way no one has. He knocked him out with a cuping left deal with it.


welcome back pimpin


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol at 7 ko's, where did they get this guy from?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> This is gonna be a tough fight for Danny, but I can't see him losing in PR.


yeah it will be. Herrera is a straight boxer and mover and he uses the jab a lot. Danny won't have many times to counter.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Showtime's had nothing but mismatches so far this year, they better make up for it with a big 2nd half of the year


The cunts fucked us by not showing PDL and Juanma. But thats Canelo Angulo and Wilder Scott I'm getting a real feeling were fixed.

*Also how the fuck is Wilder number 3 with the WBC?

How the fuck is Wilder vs Malik Scott WBC number 26 a World Title Eliminator?*

Corruption. From the WBC to grant the fight and the actual fight itself.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it will be. Herrera is a straight boxer and mover and he uses the jab a lot. Danny won't have many times to counter.


Overhand right.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Thats a Wilder fight and Canelos that should be investigated in this FBI probe on Golden Boy. And this mug Wilder will fight for a World Title? Disgraceful corruption. Malik Scott number 23 ranked with WBC in a final eliminator.
> 
> *Tyson Fury would beat the fuck out of Bum King Wilder and would not lie down to take a dive. Wilder and his handlers never wanted that fight and will not take it.*


Lol fury almost got kod by a shot featherfisted cruiserweight. Wilder would shatter his glass jaw into a million pieces. Fury is a sloppy disgrace. Wilder is much quicker andFurys lack of d and chin would ensure a short night for him

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Place is packed as fuck, I think its gonna be a competitive fight. Hope Danny has his mind right, which I think he will.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Haters crying because Wilder destroyed Scott in a way no one has. He knocked him out with a cuping left deal with it.


Who let you back in?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Man, Garcia's heart must be pumping with excitement having the island rooting for him even though he's American..

Wish that was me.. =[


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

2 shit stoppages so far

Will they make it the Hat trick?

#GoldenShower

#NewAgePromoting


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Danny is just so robotic and stiff. No fluidity at all. Very solid fighter, but nowhere near special or P4P


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 9 Herra


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Herrera is a bad defensive fighter...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

2-0 for el maestro


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Garcia

19-19 Garcia tends to take a few rounds to get going


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

20 - 18 Herrera


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Herrera is such a negative spoiler. Why on earth would you want him for a showcase fight?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Danny is just so robotic and stiff. No fluidity at all. Very solid fighter, but nowhere near special or P4P


When did you start taking P4P lists into account? Serious question.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> Lol fury almost got kod by a shot featherfisted cruiserweight. Wilder would shatter his glass jaw into a million pieces. Fury is a sloppy disgrace. Wilder is much quicker andFurys lack of d and chin would ensure a short night for him
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


Wilder is a fucking bum. Fury would knock that motherfucker out in 3 rounds. You think a fixed win against a shitstain like Malik Scott is impressive?

When will Wilder fight a top 20 ranked fighter? This guy is a fucking disgrace, completely protected and paying his way to a World Title shot. The WBC getting extra funds from Golden Shower for that farce.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

nice crispy lefts from Swift.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Herrera is a crybaby wow. He's complained about 7 times now


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny getting schooled sofar


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Karim Mayfield would give Garcia a hell of a fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

30 - 27 Herrera


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Herrera is in the fight...with his excessively clinching ass.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny Garcia is annoyingly slow.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Garcias still a pup Floyd wouldve KO Herrera while hes bitching to the ref.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Herrera reminding of Vazquez, but it's effective as of now.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> When did you start taking P4P lists into account? Serious question.


They honestly mean absolutely nothing in the grand scheme of things. He's just not an elite fighter. A very solid one.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

2-2


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> They honestly mean absolutely nothing in the grand scheme of things. He's just not an elite fighter. A very solid one.


So why mention it? There have been worse P4P fighters talent wise so please give yourself a smack.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not impressed with Danny at all in this fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

40 - 36 Herrera


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Angel is shook


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Its never good when your trainer tells you to bend your knees. Lowe had to tell Pavlik that against Hopkins.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Angel losing his shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Herrera

39-37 Herrera


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

This is what happens when you stop fighting the khans and matthysses of this world and finally step up a level against an opponent like herrera. Class shows.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny's face about to explode w/these jabs at any moment.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So why mention it? There have been worse P4P fighters talent wise so please give yourself a smack.


I mention it as a point of reference. In the scheme of ranking fighters P4P is a widely used metric. In the scheme of the sport and fights getting made, it means jack shit. i wouldn't watch a guy just because he's P4P/

and those guys weren't P4P either.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Herrera is schooling Danny something awful.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Jesus Danny. Come on.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Herrera

49-46 Herrera


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

50 - 45 Herrera


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

This guy Herrera is like a Mexican Hopkins. Effective and ugly.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

yawn


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Danny relax man. Relax


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny is getting clearly out boxed right now.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

:lol: @ Garcia winning on the official cards...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I got it a shut out for Herrera, Danny is clearly losing this fight


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

"This guy is slooooooow" -Angulo


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

the open scoring has danny way ahead lol


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Garcia ahead on open scoring.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

40-36 for Garcia is a joke, that judge should be shot in the face


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Open scoring has it 
38-38
40-36
39-37 

All for Garcia :blood:


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmmmm i am drunk but i think i better walk down the stairs..?


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate open scoring so much. And crap judges. Herrera up on my card, but DSG could change that.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Herrera's hands dropping a little.

C'mon Danny...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Garcia

58-56 Herrera


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

60 - 54 Herrera judges already stole this fight


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

First RD I can honestly give Danny was RD 6.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Better round for Garcia


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> First RD I can honestly give Danny was RD 6.


Same and I have Herrera up so far in round seven too.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

70 - 63 Herrera


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

4-3 Herrera


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

In my eyes, Danny is losing this fight.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

5-2 for Herrera


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 60 - 54 Herrera judges already stole this fight


this. unfortunately


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Herrera 6-1...could see 5-2

Man, DSG is looking bad

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-10 Garcia My stream went out that round, so I'll just give it a draw

68-66 Herrera


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Cmon Danny


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Yo I'm missin this shit! Danny Losing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Garcia

77-76 Herrera


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

80 - 72 Herrera


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

4-4..Danny doing well the past two.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

The clinching is annoyingly effective by Grabarrera.

Danny's picking up the pace now though.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

no...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, told everyone that a stiff jab would make Garcia struggle. He was struggling bad against shot-to-shit Morales.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn why the crowds in America always booing? These guys cant be real boxing fans. I wouldnt even boo Dirrell at a fight, fucking disgraceful expected better in Puerto Rico.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:sad5 Yikes. Angel needs to start giving him those Tito slaps


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL. Garcia busted up _again_!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Danny has the heart of a Champ but

10-9 Herrera

87-85 Herrera


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Danny's nose just got blown up by Herrera. Okay, I'm comfortable saying it now: Herrera's schooling Danny


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Herrera is really doing an annoyingly effective job.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Good round for Herrera

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Huge roud for Herrera
90 - 81 Herrera


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I got to go yall. Going to the strip club

#HappyBirthdayBball


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, and smfh, people were saying Provodnikov sucked because he got outboxed by Herrera.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

There is no way Garcia loses on points, even if he is beaten Herrera will be robbed.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny getting his ass kicked... 
The outcome makes no difference. (Garcia will get the UD)

Home cookin' at its finest


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Adjust Danny god damn, stop fighting the same fight its not working.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Judges are going to fuck over Herrera anyways.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Danny is in big trouble. I am a Danny fan, but Herrera has this fight. I hope the judges don't fuck it up.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Garcia's late rally didn't land ish, Herrera's up 6 to 3 

open scoring is garbage scores


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Total BS that Danny is winning this fight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> Adjust Danny god damn, stop fighting the same fight its not working.


Danny is not a great fighter, he has a good counter left hook and a decent jab, but not versatile.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Herrera giving out boxing lessons to the champ. I told all yalls asses that Garcia was on borrowed time. Still, Herrera can't win.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I hate open scoring.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Gotta love Paulie having the balls to talk shit about the judges.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

GBP making it rain.... in the judge's room.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

How do the Showtime guys have it? I'm on a BoxNation stream.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Huge Danny round 5-5 through 10


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I hate open scoring.


Takes some drama but it exposes boxing corruption. I like it.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

JMP said:


> How do the Showtime guys have it? I'm on a BoxNation stream.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


77-75 Herrera was the last one they read out I think.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Love this fucking fight. I didn't expect it to be Herrera, but I told everyone Garcia was on borrowed time.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Firsr danny round for me
99 - 91 Herrera


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> How do the Showtime guys have it? I'm on a BoxNation stream.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Herrera winning by 2 or 3 rounds


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


WoW Just WOW... if that is not taking a dive at its best. Even the slap on the temple should not of put anyone down


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Herrera has to win the last two rounds to at least get a draw. He is not going to win.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

6-4 Hererra


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

There is open scoring. What does that say? Sounds like Danny is going to win.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Al Bernstein is really effing up this open scoring


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Love this fucking fight. I didn't expect it to be Herrera, but I told everyone Garcia was on borrowed time.


How many cookies you want tonight?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Haha Paulie talking shit about that one judge :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> How many cookies you want tonight?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

JMP said:


> How do the Showtime guys have it? I'm on a BoxNation stream.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


All have Herrera up.
96-95
97-94
96-94 (i think)


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

6-5 Hererra
I gave Danny that 11th


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Danny's come on strong these last 3.

6-5 Garcia. Herrera needs this 12th..big!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

109 - 100 Herrera clowned Danny that rd


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

the 3 judges have herrera winning on the open scoring now?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Herrera is not going to win tonight. The math regarding the scorecards shows that.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Look at the fucking slow-mo. Garcia's offense is shit. He's not landing anything.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Takes some drama but it exposes boxing corruption. I like it.


There are better solutions, imo...the drama is a big part of what makes it exciting.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

What the fuck, Garcia trying to win on defense now :conf


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Does Herrera know its not illegal to throw a right hand..?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SMFH, people talking about Provodnikov getting outboxed by Herrera. Definitely going to be a robbery, though.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Big 12th for Mauricio....Ive got it 116-112 for him.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


>


At least you're not begging for streams no more. Good job.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

LOL Danny lose


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny edged it. Those early rounds got it for him.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny taking that asskicking to the final bell.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Huge Herrera 12th

6-6 draw.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

7-5 / 8-4 Herrera
But it does not matter. GBP made it rain.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

7-5 Herrera on my card


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

mauro ranallo is turning into lamps, completely nuthugging Garcia on everything

Hererra whipped Garcia in that final round, 116-112 for Herrera


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

7-5 Herrera
easy fight to score.

Congrat's on the gift Danny.

the crowd knows what's up


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> At least you're not begging for streams no more. Good job.


Thanks for the cookie, but:


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Danny will get the nod.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

119 - 109 Herrera put on a masterclass


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I would give it to Herrera, but I wuld be happy with a draw.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Ugh, meh, not such a Danny fan anymore.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

If Danny wins, the robbery and fix talk will start for days. This is boxing, we give the decision to the judges.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Garcia will win a SD....damn open scoring and crap judging 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

No more Garcia nut-huggers. It was a good night.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Thanks for the cookie, but:


I'm chuckling. I'm just glad you found a stream


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

From someone not watching the fight sounds like alot of close rounds


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 119 - 109 Herrera put on a masterclass


Why are your cards always awful? Please stop scoring fights.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Gave Garcia 3 maybe 4 rnds. I like the guy but he got schooled tonight.

Oh well. Hometown decision


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good fight. prove that it don't have to an all out brawl to be entertaining...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Herrera schooled Danny, too slick 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Danny's sisters are growing up fast :hey


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

7-5 Hererra. Good fight, was rooting for DG but Maricio win this in the ring, now as for the Judges cards...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Herrera should win.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Official Floyd Patterson Scorecard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I like Danny a lot, but Herrera won this fight.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Danny gonna get booed if he gets the decision

Maybe not haha


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Garcia got out-boxed by a former plumber lol. As I said, this is why @Bogotazo tells you motherfuckers not to call anyone a bum. I remember when people were talking horrible about Provodnikov getting out-boxed by Herrera.

No doubt, though, Herrera couldn't get the decision. Straight fucking robbery.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

This is why boxing can never grow.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucken hilarious... Carlos Colon stick to Wrasslin' you fucken asshat


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

hmmmm...


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Too bad...Herrera deserved to be rewarded for his performance with a W

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

bunce not happy


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> I like Danny a lot, but Herrera won this fight.


This

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank GBP for making it rain, Garcia.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

atsch :conf


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What a disgraceful card from top to bottom, shit stoppages, fixed fights and awful judging on the same card.

*Bad night for boxing.*


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Failed homecoming


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought 7-5 for Danny. Danny fell apart late, getting hit flush. Very sloppy fight for Danny and he is doing a half philly.


----------



## Tiny (Jun 4, 2013)

One of the most bent nights of boxing you'll see.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Had it a draw.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm chuckling. I'm just glad you found a stream


I got Showtime, dude. Just not HBO. Did you jump off the Garcia choo-choo as well, homie? :smile


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Never thought Pacquiao's facade into China could be worse, then here comes Danny. Not good. Damn boxing


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny better not ever step into the ring with Floyd. Ever.

Mayweather can duplicate what Herrera just did if he fought until he was 45.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

We got another Donaire. Making weight affected my performance. Yeah, duck right away from the monster Herrera.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I got Showtime, dude. Just not HBO. Did you jump off the Garcia choo-choo as well, homie? :smile


Only 4 guys make my train babe.

Money May
GoloBYKo
LSC
Billions


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

You won the fight Herrera. Fucking robbery. Look at the slow-mo. Garcia's offense was shit. Straight fucking class that Herrera. Dude makes me want to cry-out for not getting the win he deserved.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Man this must suck for Herrera, he won that easily had him up by four rounds. Open scoring is bs


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

tv johnny...


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Man, Floyd will bring so much problems to Garcia. Garcia needs to be comfortable in order to go off, as this fight demonstrated. Mayweather will just destroy him and bother the fuck out of him with his straight jabs and smothering.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

What a shit night of boxing. PDL - Juanma fight isn't shown on the main card, Scott takes a dive against Wilder, Garcia looks balls and gets a bad decision against herrera.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

after this latest performance, if Floyd were picking an opponent, he would pick Danny.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Garcia was just exposed


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I've been saying for the longest that Garcia is an over achiever.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Garcia's flurry was ineffective today.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Garcia was just exposed


By fucking Herrera of all people. Look at Showtime squirming to defend the decision. Yeah, this is the same Herrera people were saying was a bum, an ESPN level fighter.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Very bad god damn.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Hope Herrera gets a shot at that belt if Garcia moves up


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Brauer said:


> Man, Floyd will bring so much problems to Garcia. *Garcia needs to be comfortable in order to go off*, as this fight demonstrated. Mayweather will just destroy him and bother the fuck out of him with his straight jabs and smothering.


same problem with all these counterpunchers, cant create offensive openings for themselves when they dont get anything. Any guy who boxes from the outside that's comfortable picking guys apart with jabs and rights will have the advantage.

Marquez/Mayweather
Donaire/Rigondeaux
and now Garcia/Herrera

EDIT* forgot Marquez/Bradley


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

bullshit decision.

those Puerto Rican chicks in the crowd were legit though :smile


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Team Garcia should rematch Herrera or I'll lose alot of respect for them. I still think Danny is legit he just had an off night, but running scared from Herrera to 147lbs and pretending weight wasan issue is pathetic. It's a lame excuse and he should rematch Herrera before moving up.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Team Garcia should rematch Herrera or I'll lose alot of respect for them. I still think Danny is legit he just had an off night, but running scared from Herrera to 147lbs and pretending weight wasan issue is pathetic. It's a lame excuse and he should rematch Herrera before moving up.


bball, a huge fan of Dannys, says that he comes into the ring at 150 lbs. Guy did not struggle to make weight, and no, it was not an off-night. I've been repeating that swift feet and strong jabs bewilder Garcia. It just needs to be someone who can take his power doing it. Danny running from 140 lbs. and that monster Herrera.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Golden Boy and their lust for the new PPV star are completely fucking up with the handling of Canelo, Danny, Broner and Wilder.

At the end of the day none of them are in Mayweathers class or probably ever will be. Not only that but none of them are even legitimate World Champions barring Danny and after tonight thats kind of hollow.These guys are far too beatable.

When will promoters learn they dont make stars, the boxers do.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Too bad Leon was banned so he could have a melt-down over Garcia losing to an "ESPN-level fighter."


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Garcia was just exposed


I don't think it's a case of Garcian getting exposed. Herrera is a guy who would give anyone trouble. He's not spectacular, but his style just gets you off your game. He doesn't punch hard, but his punches score, and you don't realize he's winning until you are way behind. He's an elite spoiler.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Too bad Leon was banned so he could have a melt-down over Garcia losing to an "ESPN-level fighter."


He thinks Danny would whoop Pacquiao. God knows how he's reacted to an ESPN-level fighter beating him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think people should give Herrera his due as a fighter. Dude is very good.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Yes, I agree. If Garcia looked poor, it's purely because of Herrera - who had him figured from almost the opening bell. Very crafty fighter, who deserves to be the light welterweight champion of the world right now.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck me dead i forgot about this


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't see the fight but im assuming Herrera tried to Jimmy Young his way to victory and predictably it did not work (although if I had watched the fight, I'd probably score it for Herrera)


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Herrera is like the 140 pound Carlos Molina, although Herrera's style is a bit easier on the eyes.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

JMP said:


> Herrera is like the 140 pound Carlos Molina, although Herrera's style is a bit easier on the eyes.


So he DID try to Jimmy Young Crispy Garcia but it did not work


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

KOTF said:


> So he DID try to Jimmy Young Crispy Garcia but it did not work


At times, yes. But Herrera also pushed back Garcia and had success landing with straight shots and Garcia was backing up.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> He thinks Danny would whoop Pacquiao. God knows how he's reacted to an ESPN-level fighter beating him.


Danny barely survived ancient, shot-to-shit Morales. Seriously, the nut-hugging for Garcia was really starting to get out of hand. Herrera definitely brought everyone down to Earth, though. Absolutely loved every minute of the fight. Oh and, I'm definitely giving Herrera his props. I didn't think it would've been him to upset Danny. I remember people giving Provodnikov shit for losing to Herrera too.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck maybe it was a good thing I missed this card. Reading the comments it seems JuanMa v PDL wasn't even shown and the stoppage was quick, Scott pulled a Bruce Seldon getting KO'd by a punch that didn't land and Danny Garcia got exposed by Herrera. Wow...I'm a big fan of Garcia but damn...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Danny Garcia just detests jabs, it seems. Jabs to the head and body, clinch, dirty inside work, and awkward shots over the top won this fight for Herrera in my eyes. Even more confident Tim would beat Danny now.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Danny Garcia just detests jabs, it seems. Jabs to the head and body, clinch, dirty inside work, and awkward shots over the top won this fight for Herrera in my eyes. Even more confident Tim would beat Danny now.


Maidana would give Dani all kinds of problems as well, gets caught way too much. Still a good fighter though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Fuck maybe it was a good thing I missed this card. Reading the comments it seems JuanMa v PDL wasn't even shown and the stoppage was quick, Scott pulled a Bruce Seldon getting KO'd by a punch that didn't land and Danny Garcia got exposed by Herrera. Wow...I'm a big fan of Garcia but damn...


No, the Garcia fight made my night. I was happy as hell seeing Leon's boy (he can beat Manny Pacquiao) get his ass handed to him by Herrera. Definitely the best thing of the night. The Scott fight was absolute shit, though, and the Ponce fight was stopped too soon. All worth it to see CHB's goldenboy get clowned on by that "ESPN-level fighter" everyone was boasting about to tear down Provodnikov.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> No, the Garcia fight made my night. I was happy as hell seeing Leon's boy (he can beat Manny Pacquiao) get his ass handed to him by Herrera. Definitely the best thing of the night. The Scott fight was absolute shit, though, and the Ponce fight was stopped too soon. All worth it to see CHB's goldenboy get clowned on by that "ESPN-level fighter" everyone was boasting about to tear down Provodnikov.


I gotta check it out myself I want to see how he did it. I'm not getting much more other than he jabbed him into bolivian and clinched a lot. Sounds like a Molina/Young negative type of fight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Any videos up of the fight? Or anywhere where you can check out a replay? Really need to see this. I really started backing Garcia after he beat Matthysse, thinking he was the real deal, now I don't know wtf to think..


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Any videos up of the fight? Or anywhere where you can check out a replay? Really need to see this. I really started backing Garcia after he beat Matthysse, thinking he was the real deal, now I don't know wtf to think..


https://sites.google.com/site/simbrosupload/ youll have to download from there


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Any videos up of the fight? Or anywhere where you can check out a replay? Really need to see this. I really started backing Garcia after he beat Matthysse, thinking he was the real deal, now I don't know wtf to think..


Shit happens, that´s what we should think, he had a hungry guy in front of him that has a win over Provodnikov for example. And Herrera can´t be hurt, motherfucker is just too tough.

I didn´t see this coming though, I was saying that Danny had a easy fight in front of him....atsch


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Fuck maybe it was a good thing I missed this card. Reading the comments it seems JuanMa v PDL wasn't even shown and the stoppage was quick, Scott pulled a Bruce Seldon getting KO'd by a punch that didn't land and Danny Garcia got exposed by Herrera. Wow...I'm a big fan of Garcia but damn...


You certainly didn't miss out on anything worthwhile.. unless you're in to controversy, we had quite a bit of that.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

JMP said:


> At times, yes. But Herrera also pushed back Garcia and had success landing with straight shots and Garcia was backing up.


Sounds like Young-Foreman, actually. Maybe I should watch this robbery


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Sounds like Young-Foreman, actually. Maybe I should watch this robbery


More like Pavlik-Hopkins...Garcia got fucking owned.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Medicine said:


> More like Pavlik-Hopkins...Garcia got fucking owned.


Nah, stop. It was not like that.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Nah, stop. It was not like that.


Were talkin Calzaghe-Lacy here...Garcia got shut the fuck up.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Medicine said:


> More like Pavlik-Hopkins...Garcia got fucking owned.


nah, more like Collazo/Hatton.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/simbrosupload/ youll have to download from there


Cheers man...any idea how I actually download them tho? Been trying but failing :lol:


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Cheers man...any idea how I actually download them tho? Been trying but failing :lol:






 you might want to download it incase it gets removed


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> you might want to download it incase it gets removed


Cheers man downloading it as we speak


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Huge Herrera 12th
> 
> 6-6 draw.


You need to see an oculist.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I'm scoring this now. Already I see some people are talking out of their ass. Danny won the first scored a few flush rights, and uppercuts while Herrera was coming in. Herrera lands a few jabs to the stomach and a sloppy left. Not much else 

10-9 Garcia

R2: Herrera bum rushes Garcian and lands some arm punches in the clinch. Garcia lands a clean right and later a counter left hook. Herrera lands a good counter right later on in an exchange but Garcia answers soon after with a nice jab, right hook. Herrera jabs to the stomach and comes in with a combo and lands the left hook. Herrera lands a straight 1-2 to Garcia's body and Garcia responds with 2 right hands, none of the punches are particularly clean. Herrera lands some more jabs to the body but Danny is still landing the cleaner blows and forcing the action.

20-18 Garcia 

R3: Herrera bum rushes again. Both land some shots inside, nothing damaging. Herrera lunges in with a lot of his shots but still manages to block/dodge Garcia's counters. Not bad. For the first 1:30 minutes it's a battle of the left hands with Herrera getting the best of it. Herrera whines to the ref and lands quick 1-2 that was partially blocked. Herrera's round. Not much happened though, Garcia was trying to counter and missed majority of the time while the best Herrera can manage is a jab and some sloppy body punches before clinching. 

29-28 Garcia

R4: Battle of the jabs for first minute. Herrera again getting the best of it. Garcia lands a clean counter left to the body and a nice right hand a few seconds later. Herrera lands some jabs. Some more jabbing and Garcia lands a counter right. Herrera jabs some more. Garcia cannot land his jab but lands a counter left hook to the body. More jabbing from Herrera. They land some hooks on each other but all of them blocked. Herrera is doing nothing but jabbing and moving in to clinch and throw arm punches. Garcia is landing the clean blows although very sporadically, still throwing more and forcing the actions and being the aggressor. Garcia's round for this reason. You don't win rounds by doing nothing but jabbing and clinching

39-37 Garcia

R5: Start out jabbing. Herrera lands right hand and Danny counters with 2 body shots that are mostly blocked. Herrera lands a nice right hand, Danny counters but misses. Herrera is landing more jabs and is pressing Garcia now. Herrera lunges in for the jab to the body and gets caught with a short left uppercut. Then again. Herrera pressing Garcia all around the ring now just jabbing. Lands a decent right hook and Garcia counters but mostly blocked shots. Herrera's round simply because he landed the better shots and was the aggressor. 

48-47 Garcia

R6: Start out the round with some jabbing and Herrera landing a left hook that was blocked. Herrera pressuring again. Lands some jabs. Garcia spins and lands a left hook. Garcia is trying to counter and move but landing nothing clean. Garcia lands left hook to the body. Herrera lands a few more jabs then tries a 1-2 but doesn't connect with the right. Garcia tries to counter but only lands a left to the body. Garcia tries a few left hooks and only lands 1 grazing one to the top of Herrera's head. Garcia tries sweeping left to the body but is blocked. Then tries a combo again blocked. More jabs by Herrera then a clinch. Lands double right off the break. Danny responds with some counters, again only left to the body lands. Herrera tries from some straights to the body only the jab lands. Herrera lands lunching left jab. Difficult round, Herrera was the aggressor and landed the cleaner blows but they were all jabs. Garcia landed some decent lefts to the head and body. Nothing major from either. I'll say a draw

57-56 Garcia

Halfway through. Garcia leading but barely. I can tell what the story of the fight is just form these 6. Garcia having no success countering while the only thing of success Herrera is landing is the jab. Mainly cos it's the only damn thing he's throwing. Each have turns pressuring the other. Nothing significant landed by either. Will do 7-12 now.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

R7: Herrera comes in with left hook, straight right. He's pressuring Garcia again and having more success landing the jab to the head and body. Garcia tries to counter but is blocked. Herrera is very crafty. Herrera presses Garcia against the ropes with some winging punches. Lands some more to the body. Herrera's left hand is getting busy, landing to both the body and face which is becoming visually marked up. Garcia tries a few counter combo's but all land on Herrera's arms and elbows. Garcia lands a left to the body. Later a few jabs himself. Herrera has glued his left hand to his chin and is getting caught by no left hook to the chin. Garcia again tries some counters but nothing is landing. Herrera mausl Garcia with some sloppy body punches. Herrera's round. He's neutralized Garcia's aggression and left hand completely. 

66-66 Draw

R8: Angel starting to lose his shit. Herrera tries winging left and is blocked. Garcia lands left to the body. Herrera pressuring Garcia all over the ring while Garcia tries some counters and misses badly. Herrera tries some jabs and lands a right hand. The entire round is Herrera keeping Garcia on the ropes while he tries and fails to counter. Only thing Garcia lands is a left hook to the ear and a short right when Herrera was crouching forward. Herrera's round.

76-75 Herrera 

R9: Both land right hands to start out the round. Niether damaging. Herrera jabbing and lands a decent right hand and chases Garcia to the ropes. Garcia gets out while Herrera continues to chase while jabbing and lands a right hand too. Herrera lands some jabs and another right hand. He's beginning to throw it more. Garcia clips Herrera with a short counter left to no real effect. Herrera jabs to the body and again Garcia clips him with a short left uppercut to no effect. Herrera lands a left-right-left that makes Garcia nose look like it got busted. He mauls him on the ropes nothing of effect lands bar a nice little uppercut. Garcia gets out and tries to counter again missing. Herrera lands a lunching Marciano-esque right hand. Garcia is clearly frustrated and begins to left his hands go and lands a few shots. Nothing clean lands for him but Herrera lands a clean right hand. Herrera's round. 

86-84 Herrera

R10: Herrera tries the lunging right but is blocked, Garcia counters with a left to the body. Herrera is again the one backing up Garcia, jabbing him, even though the size difference is clearly in favour of Garcia. Herrera jabs him some and Garcia sort've holds him with the left and hits him with a short right. Herrera jabs again but Garcia lands a left to the body and right to the head. No damage but clean nonetheless. Garcia tries to land some left hooks but are all blocked. Herrera again manages to land the lunging right hand. They trade for a second Garcia lands a decent left but Herrera comes right back with a right hand. Garcia lands a grazing left and Herrera another straight right. Garcia is showing signs of being unnerved and tries a combo on Herrera that is all blocked. Herrera lands a right hand then a left. Garcia keeps trying a left, right hook combo to the body but nothing is landing cleanly. Herrera mauls him with some sloppy punches nothing effective. Herrera lands another right before clinching. Herrera lands another right before the end of the bell. Herrera's round. Garcia is upping the tempo but is not effective at all. 

96-93 Herrera

R11: Herrera is once again the one stalking Danny. Both try to punch but the only clean blow is a short left by Danny. Herrera lands a left hook. Herrera tries a combo but only lands a straight left. Herrera lands a jab to the body and Danny one to the head. Garcia tries a combo and kind've lands a left but mostly blocked. Herrera is standing in front of Garcia, not moving, letting him throw. Herrera comes back with some straight punches, only 1 really lands though. Garcia lands short left hook. Garcia tries a combo with Herrera on the ropes and gets in a right although to no effect. Herrera gets in a left hook while Danny tries a combo but Garcia comes back with some shots of his own. Garcia letting his hands go. Most are blocked but some are landing. Herrera pressuring Garcia now but Garcia lands a right hand. Herrera gets in some shots to the body. Herrera lands a left right. Garcia responds in kind not long after. Herrera lands a jab, Garcia a short left then Herrera a quick combo then Garcia, Herrera ends the round with a right hand. Difficult round to score. Both were aggressors at one point. Garcia threw more and probably landed more but the cleaner shots were from Herrera. Call it a draw. 

105-102 Herrera

Final: Herrera is the one stalking again. Herrera mauls Danny on the ropes, landing a right hand although grazing. Herrera lands some jabs then a right hand. Sweat sprays from Garcia's head. Herrera lands another clean right. Garcia lands a good left and straight right. Garcia lets his hands go a bit but none of the punches are landing cleanly. Herrera lands a left through Garcia's guard and a sweeping right to Garcia's body. Herrera lands a left, then Garcia the Herrera lands a really good one. Nothing effective is landed until Herrera throws a right that goes through Garcia's guard, snapping his head back. Herrera lands another lunging right. Both land left hands on each other, Herrera's was better. Sheeeit the both throwing Herrera is landing some clean shots and busting up Garcia's face. Ding ding ding.

115-111 for Herrera. This coming from a big fan of Garcia. Even if I gave the 11th to Garcia it still doesn't matter. Herrera beat Garcia soundly. Herrera could not miss with his jab, then later his lunging right while Garcia had trouble landing anything. Sheeeeeeeit, won't say Garcia has been exposed because Herrera is clearly a very good fighter and a spoiler but we'll have to wait and see. I suspect Herrera will be avoided like the plague after this.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Boxing scoring is incredibly disheartening. Even worse, open scoring let's you know during the fight that you're completely wasting your time.

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> This is gonna be a tough fight for Danny, but I can't see him losing in PR.





bballchump11 said:


> yeah it will be. Herrera is a straight boxer and mover and he uses the jab a lot. Danny won't have many times to counter.


:deal we knew it


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I feel bad for Angel Garcia... Dude knows his son got "Got"
IN PR... It can never be re-done. :good


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice robbery. Garcia now lost his first fight.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

And nice fake KO.
There is no way you get koed by that. Proper mafia style.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

damn.. Danny looked bad. possibly lost. i didn't make a scorecard but it looked like Herrera controlled the majority of it. Mauricio's style is so awkward. Fighting Floyd would be a huge mistake.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> damn.. Danny looked bad. possibly lost. i didn't make a scorecard but it looked like Herrera controlled the majority of it. Mauricio's style is so awkward. Fighting Floyd would be a huge mistake.


No possibly about it, brah. He did lose.

And regardless of what happened against Herrera, he's never had an ounce of a chance to compete with Mayweather anyway. He could have knocked Herrera out in one round, it still wouldn't have made a difference to what would happen against Floyd.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Nice robbery. Garcia now lost his first fight.


Theophane????


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Was a close fight, stop being mongs.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny "Gift" Garcia has no shame.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Not close at all...9-3 for Herrera and thats being nice to Danny. Every time a robbery takes place...you "Close fight" people show up. If it was 7-5 for Herrera..THATS A FUCKING WIN FOR HERRERA..not a MD for Danny. If it was 114-114 thats a draw..Not a fuckin MD for Danny with him winning 8-4 on two cards.

There is no fucking way to justify this shit. Garcia didn't even win 4 rounds..but lets say he won 5 or 6 which he clearly didn't..that still does not equal a win. ROBBERY!


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Danny "Gift" Garcia has no shame.


:rofl " Gift"

So simple but genius


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

No way in hell Mauricio was getting a decision in PR.

Herrera schooled him and got robbed.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Danny "Gift" Garcia! Haha, I like it.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Al Bernstein is really effing up this open scoring


Al`s already pissed off with the WBC for Shafting Degale


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

ive only just watched the Garcia fight 116 -112 Herrera . I`d Love Danny to move up in weight and fight Frankie Gavin who`ll school him big time, doubt Garcia would barely get to land a punch. But that fight wont happen for some time


----------



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> No way in hell Mauricio was getting a decision in PR.
> 
> Herrera schooled him and got robbed.


Even the Puerto Rican crowd knew it was a shit decision ..

Danny " Gift" Garcia is spot on.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny Clearly lost, his punch were not gifty enough.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

:lol: at the Wilder/Scott fight <- Watching the replay on SHO


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I feel bad for Angel Garcia the most after last night, Dude was very emotional & I don't think Danny ever grasped how important the fight was to his pop's.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Danny looked bad but it was a close, shitty, spoiled fight...could have gone either way. Not sure how many times you have to see it before you understand judges are not going to reward jab, jab, clinch type fighters. This has been demonstrated over and over...right, wrong, or indifferent.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> No possibly about it, brah. He did lose.
> 
> And regardless of what happened against Herrera, he's never had an ounce of a chance to compete with Mayweather anyway. He could have knocked Herrera out in one round, it still wouldn't have made a difference to what would happen against Floyd.


I knew that, but seeing Herrera doing him like that got me thinking Floyd will stop him. There won't be one competitive moment in the fight. No current fighter can disrupt a fighters ryhthm better than Floyd.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> I knew that, but seeing Herrera doing him like that got me thinking Floyd will stop him. There won't be one competitive moment in the fight. No current fighter can disrupt a fighters ryhthm better than Floyd.


Now that we can rule Garcia out as a Mayweather opponent... Alvarez II??
Or should he finally whoop Pac's ass??


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Danny looked bad but it was a close, shitty, spoiled fight...could have gone either way. Not sure how many times you have to see it before you understand judges are not going to reward jab, jab, clinch type fighters. This has been demonstrated over and over...right, wrong, or indifferent.


It wasn't close, by the rules of scoring Herrera won that fight clearly.
Sorry some of us will never accept incorrect scoring to the house fighter as acceptable because it happens so much.
Danny was outclassed clearly last night.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Now that we can rule Garcia out as a Mayweather opponent... Alvarez II??
> Or should he finally whoop Pac's ass??


It's looking that way. Would like him to fight Bradley if he can beat PAC convincingly.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It wasn't close, by the rules of scoring Herrera won that fight clearly.
> Sorry some of us will never accept incorrect scoring to the house fighter as acceptable because it happens so much.
> Danny was outclassed clearly last night.


I'm not asking you to accept anything, I'm saying this is how boxing is scored now days. it's why guys like Abril, Molina, Huerra, etc are constantly getting "screwed", fighting that style comes with clear risk...so no I'm not surprised at all that a close fight went to Garcia. Judges don't reward that shit bro...I mean it's not my decision, no reason for the condescending stuff. Be mad or whatever, but this isn't out of the ordinary.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I'm not asking you to accept anything, I'm saying this is how boxing is scored now days. it's why guys like Abril, Molina, Huerra, etc are constantly getting "screwed", fighting that style comes with clear risk...so no I'm not surprised at all that a close fight went to Garcia. Judges don't reward that shit bro...I mean it's not my decision, no reason for the condescending stuff. Be mad or whatever, but this isn't out of the ordinary.


^Real talk.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sort of curious to see this fight. Knowing its shit though...

Congrats to juanma. Good win 

Also malik threw that fight for sure, who knows who was in on it though. Anyones guess?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Danny looked bad but it was a close, shitty, spoiled fight...could have gone either way. *Not sure how many times you have to see it before you understand judges are not going to reward jab, jab, clinch type fighters*. This has been demonstrated over and over...right, wrong, or indifferent.


Not sure how many times we have to see blatant robberies before some fans still think the judges gave honest results, based on what they actually thought.

Herrera could have landed all straight rights to the chin, instead of jabs, and the scores would have been the same.

--------------

To be fair, your point is not without SOME merit. but c'mon, now. This wasn't Paulie - Broner.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> I knew that, but seeing Herrera doing him like that got me thinking Floyd will stop him. There won't be one competitive moment in the fight. No current fighter can disrupt a fighters ryhthm better than Floyd.


You reckon Floyd stops him? Danny's got an excellent chin. He'll get badly outclassed but not stopped, in my opinion.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I'm not asking you to accept anything, I'm saying this is how boxing is scored now days. it's why guys like Abril, Molina, Huerra, etc are constantly getting "screwed", fighting that style comes with clear risk...so no I'm not surprised at all that a close fight went to Garcia. Judges don't reward that shit bro...I mean it's not my decision, no reason for the condescending stuff. Be mad or whatever, but this isn't out of the ordinary.


Yes you are asking us to accept poor scoring and you also were trying to posit that the fight was close and that we should accept a win for Garcia.
I'm saying we shouldn't accept it and we as the fans should never get into the mindset where we rationalize and try to understand and become comfortable with the terrible judging in boxing, just as this fight.
Abril, Molina, Herrera shouldn't have risks in their fight style, yet here you are championing and wanting us to accept that there is a risk in their style instead of calling out the terrible judging and I think that is a problem.
Not being condscending at all towards you either, just disagreeing with where you are coming from entirely.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> You reckon Floyd stops him? Danny's got an excellent chin. He'll get badly outclassed but not stopped, in my opinion.


I'm thinking TKO. Lots of unanswered shots. Maybe stopped on cuts.
Unless Floyd gives him the Guerrero treatment


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

There's no way you can, or should, excuse last night's decision. Regardless of how you feel about a particular style. Just because judges in the past have failed to acknowledge it, it doesn't mean we should not be annoyed when they continue judge against it. Wrong is wrong. Quit justifying it.

Besides, that's not what influenced yesterday's decision. Danny being the star and the marque name, is what did it. And I have to say, Herrera's style actually wasn't an eye-sore. He was working the jab beautifully, employed a great defence, landed clean rights and had more than a few moments where he was the aggressor backing a bloodied Garcia up. What he displayed was akin to the top performances/style that Hopkins has been carrying out - which weren't penalised or judged harshly against by the officials. 

He was the clear winner and got robbed. No two ways about it.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Noticed Danny has a tendency to mentally fade in the later rounds. And I I've always said he he was seriously lacking when it comes to inside fighting.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> I'm thinking TKO. Lots of unanswered shots. Maybe stopped on cuts.
> Unless Floyd gives him the Guerrero treatment


I think he's too tough to be stopped. Floyd doesn't bring that sort of intensity. He may pop Garcia's nose -- which seems easily done -- but he won't follow it up with anything to break Danny completely down.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yes you are asking us to accept poor scoring and you also were trying to posit that the fight was close and that we should accept a win for Garcia.
> I'm saying we shouldn't accept it and we as the fans should never get into the mindset where we rationalize and try to understand and become comfortable with the terrible judging in boxing, just as this fight.
> Abril, Molina, Herrera shouldn't have risks in their fight style, yet here you are championing and wanting us to accept that there is a risk in their style instead of calling out the terrible judging and I think that is a problem.
> Not being condscending at all towards you either, just disagreeing with where you are coming from entirely.


You're entitled to your opinion, it's whatever, if it makes these guys/their fans/whoever feel better to say "well they shouldn't have to change their styles" or "these poor guys are getting cheated"...knock yourself out. The reality is the jab, clinch, hold style is not one rewarded by judges in many cases...in a sport with subjective scoring that's how it is. If you prefer an amateur system of scoring (essentially counting punches) we can talk about that, but in terms of pro boxing the scoring is subjective and it does you no good to fight in a way that isn't rewarded by judges.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Garcia took shots from Matthyssee there's no chance in hell Floyd could stop him I'm not sure anyone could stop him. Especially since you would play straight into Garcia's game if you get aggressive and try to finish.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

By that logic, Reppin, Ward wouldn't be appreciated for his game, either. 

But we all know he is.

And I have to reiterate that no way was Herrera stinking the joint out. He was doing more than jabbing and clinching.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Why isn't anybody talking about Brian Kenny's hair tho?? Whaaaa happened?
(Is he a ginger now)


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Thanks :good Missed all this.

Disappointed that Wilder KO1 isn't exactly what I anticipated when I read the result. :sad5


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> By that logic, Reppin, Ward wouldn't be appreciated for his game, either.
> 
> But we all know he is.
> 
> And I have to reiterate that no way was Herrera stinking the joint out. He was doing more than jabbing and clinching.


116 -112 for Herrera here, im a purest others may have seen it closer but Herrera won that, Garcia got a home pot roast and he knew it Malignaggi told it how it was


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, it's whatever, if it makes these guys/their fans/whoever feel better to say "well they shouldn't have to change their styles" or "these poor guys are getting cheated"...knock yourself out. The reality is the jab, clinch, hold style is not one rewarded by judges in many cases...in a sport with subjective scoring that's how it is. If you prefer an amateur system of scoring (essentially counting punches) we can talk about that, but in terms of pro boxing the scoring is subjective and it does you no good to fight in a way that isn't rewarded by judges.


Well those saying Herrera won, aren't going by pure opinion but by the actual rules of boxing scoring. You know defense, ring generalship, effective aggression and clean punching.
If it makes you feel better to claim that actual scoring criteria doesn't matter and that it is acceptable for boxers to be robbed via poor reffing knock yourself out.
Just know the reality that a fight being stolen is a fight being stolen, regardless of if you think it is acceptable to steal fights from fighters with a certain style.
That you have to claim Herrera fought in a amateur style or claim his style or Molina's or Abril's would benefit from amateur style scoring sort of kill any point you are trying to make because their styles aren't amateur styles nor rewarded by the amateur system.
We are talking about professional boxing and the professional metrics of scoring a fight. 
When you want to talk about that and not justify judges robbing a fighter with a style you don't like I'll be right here ready and waiting.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> By that logic, Reppin, Ward wouldn't be appreciated for his game, either.
> 
> But we all know he is.
> 
> And I have to reiterate that no way was Herrera stinking the joint out. He was doing more than jabbing and clinching.


I think that's fair, and man I'm not saying this is ok, my point was just that this isn't really a new thing and that it will continue to happen if left unchecked.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I'm not asking you to accept anything, I'm saying this is how boxing is scored now days. it's why guys like Abril, Molina, Huerra, etc are constantly getting "screwed", fighting that style comes with clear risk...so no I'm not surprised at all that a close fight went to Garcia. Judges don't reward that shit bro...I mean it's not my decision, no reason for the condescending stuff. Be mad or whatever, but this isn't out of the ordinary.


Not disagreeing with you too much. But how come guys like B-Hop and Ward (for example) who are notorious spoilers make it big, without being huge draws (at least early on in their careers)? And neither of those guys had highly powerful people behind them when they were coming up either, as far as i know.
There are also fighters who are regarded as highly entertaining, who have been repeatedly gotten screwed time and time again. With someone like Emmanuel Augustus probably being the best example (has there ever been a fighter who got screwed over as many times as he did?).


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Well those saying Herrera won, aren't going by pure opinion but by the actual rules of boxing scoring. You know defense, ring generalship, effective aggression and clean punching.
> If it makes you feel better to claim that actual scoring criteria doesn't matter and that it is acceptable for boxers to be robbed via poor reffing knock yourself out.
> Just know the reality that a fight being stolen is a fight being stolen, regardless of if you think it is acceptable to steal fights from fighters with a certain style.
> That you have to claim Herrera fought in a amateur style or claim his style or Molina's or Abril's would benefit from amateur style scoring sort of kill any point you are trying to make because their styles aren't amateur styles nor rewarded by the amateur system.
> ...


Dude I hate his style and think it makes for shitty fights and its not something I personally enjoy, but that has nothing to do with the fact this is the reality of professional boxing. I simply don't understand how/why all this frustration is being pointed at me...I didnt score the fight ringside, I had nothing to do with the outcome. The fight was close enough that the mans style worked against him, per the standard scoring utilized by today's judges, no more no less. If it makes me the bad guy for not crying about "robberies" and "fixes"...that's fine, I thought Huerra could have won the won the fight...but he didnt, I guess I'm just not emotionally invested enough to care either way. I thought it was a yawner of a fight, the champ struggled...I've seen this script a thousand times. Martinez vs Murray comes to mind...as another example.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I think that's fair, and man I'm not saying this is ok, my point was just that this isn't really a new thing and that it will continue to happen if left unchecked.


Oh my bad. I gets ya' :good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Dude I hate his style and think it makes for shitty fights and its not something I personally enjoy, but that has nothing to do with the fact this is the reality of professional boxing. I simply don't understand how/why all this frustration is being pointed at me...I didnt score the fight ringside, I had nothing to do with the outcome. The fight was close enough that the mans style worked against him, per the standard scoring utilized by today's judges, no more no less. If it makes me the bad guy for not crying about "robberies" and "fixes"...that's fine, I thought Huerra could have won the won the fight...but he didnt, I guess I'm just not emotionally invested enough to care either way. I thought it was a yawner of a fight, the champ struggled...I've seen this script a thousand times. Martinez vs Murray comes to mind...as another example.


I think you are projecting.
I'm not throwing any scorn or frustration at you. 
I'm disagreeing with your point and telling you why I think your point is wrong. Nothing more and nothing less.
The fight was not close or close enough to give it to Garcia. Period. Not under any of the guidelines of scoring fights. period.
We know Herrera didn't win the fight, what I'm discussing with you is you trying to claim the fight was close or that it was Herrera's style that caused him to lose. That is a falsehood.
Herrera was the one making the fight, he was pressing the action, and boxing beautifully.
As for emotional investment, I'm not a huge fan of either fighter, I like to see a even playing field and a correctly called fight for these guys who put their life on the line. That is not what happened last night, in a blatant robbery for the house fighter. You seem to want to ignore the robbery and say every reason in the world why the robbery is okay or isn't a big deal and that is strange from someone on a boxing enthuisiest website. IMHO.

I understand what you saw, people disagree and that is what a forum is for, to discuss different ideas and opinions.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Just got round to watching the fight.

Rd 1 - Herrera 10-9
Rd 2 - Herrera 10-9
Rd 3 - Herrera 10-9
Rd 4 - Herrera 10-9
Rd 5 - Even 10-9
Rd 6 - Garcia 10-9
Rd 7 - Garcia 10-9
Rd 8 - Garcia 10-9
Rd 9 - Herrera 10-9
Rd 10 - Herrera 10-9
Rd 11 - Garcia 10-9
Rd 12 - Herrera 10-9

116-113 Herrera.

I don't think I could find 8 rounds for Garcia, 7 is possible so I wouldn't say it's a robbery although in my mind Herrera won the fight.

I think Garcia could win a rematch with a few adjustments.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Noticed Danny has a tendency to mentally fade in the later rounds. And I I've always said he he was seriously lacking when it comes to inside fighting.


^^ This is what i have always been thinking...I kinew he didn't have much of an inside game, but i would think to myself that maybe he hasn't need to use it, but last night it was just obvious that he can't fight on the inside worth a shit...which is a little odd since most Philly fighters are known for their inside fighting.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> ^^ This is what i have always been thinking...I kinew he didn't have much of an inside game, but i would think to myself that maybe he hasn't need to use it, but last night it was just obvious that he can't fight on the inside worth a shit...which is a little odd since most Philly fighters are known for their inside fighting.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :deal we knew it


Yep. I feel bad for Garcia, though. He fought a good fight.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think you are projecting.
> I'm not throwing any scorn or frustration at you.
> I'm disagreeing with your point and telling you why I think your point is wrong. Nothing more and nothing less.
> The fight was not close or close enough to give it to Garcia. Period. Not under any of the guidelines of scoring fights. period.
> ...


That's fair, I feel you and I respect your position, and maybe I should give it another watch, as I wasn't overly impressed with either guy and was turned off by Huerra's fight from the beginning. That said I didn't score the fight round by round, I just didnt think either guy did much to really differentiate themselves. That can be chalked up to watching the fight as opposed to scoring the fight.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Where are people getting this bullshit about jab and clinch???...Herrera put on a fucking clinic. "Gift" got schooled from beginning to end.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> Just got round to watching the fight.
> 
> Rd 1 - Herrera 10-9
> Rd 2 - Herrera 10-9
> ...


:think

It's funny, but even though I scored the fight a draw, we're not actually that far off in terms of how we scored the fight. Main difference is that I scored round 1 for Garcia, and thought Swift shaded round 5 as well. But, like you, I think 116-112 DSG seems pretty excessive. 115-113 Garcia is kind of stretching it, though it's still somewhat feasible if you also give him the 10th (which was pretty close, IIRC).

Despite my score, I grant that Herrera appeared to be in control for long stretches, and a scorecard of 116-112 for Mauricio is hardly out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> :think
> 
> It's funny, but even though I scored the fight a draw, we're not actually that far off in terms of how we scored the fight. Main difference is that I scored round 1 for Garcia, and thought Swift shaded round 5 as well. But, like you, I think 116-112 DSG seems pretty excessive. 115-113 Garcia is kind of stretching it, though it's still somewhat feasible if you also give him the 10th (which was pretty close, IIRC).
> 
> Despite my score, I grant that Herrera appeared to be in control for long stretches, and a scorecard of 116-112 for Mauricio is hardly out of the realm of possibility.


I actually had to rewatch those two rounds as they were tight. I found it quite a difficult fight to score, there were quite a few tight rounds, and of course I had the benefit of being able to look at rounds again which judges don't real time. Draw is a sound scorecard but I find 116-112 very harsh on Herrera, scoring it for Garcia isn't impossible to see however. Not a robbery IMO as, although I don't agree with the judging I wouldn't call it corrupt or incompetent as 116-112 could be within the realms of possibility (although I believe I read that one judge gave Danny the first 4 rounds).

There should definitely be a rematch.


----------

